# electronic cut out



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

I am looking to put cut outs in in the next week and I wanted to know what size I should purchase and what the best one you all believe is. I currently have kooks long tubes w/catted mid pipes that is connected to the stock cat back exhaust. what size should i get to weld it to the factory exhaust or where u all think is the best place??


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

no one??


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

just contact PFYC. they actually have a post about 3 down from this one. they are real good to deal with


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> just contact PFYC. they actually have a post about 3 down from this one. they are real good to deal with


good point I just checked it out and posted back on their..... hopefully they will answer soon so I can get these parts ordered and on the car.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Maryland Speed FTW!

DMH "Low Profile" Electric Cutouts (Pair) [DMHLPEcut] - $499.95$399.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## bigmarky (Nov 28, 2009)

are there any o2 sensors after that cat?

will installing these cause any ses lights to go off when u open the cutouts?

i'd like to just go the cut off route after the headers before the cats


----------

